# !!!

## Sanal

, , ..  ,        . -,    ,           . :Redface:

----------

? ?  ?

----------


## Sanal

.      , -  .    ,       . -   , 1   .      .

----------

,           .   -     .

   .... -  ,  ,       .

----------


## 2007

> 


 ,     . .

----------


## Sahamina

3      , .
   ?  (((
 ++     ...1, 2...  ?
, !(((

----------


## OlgaK

*Sahamina*,  ?   9  ?

----------

> 3      , .
>    ?  (((!(((


   !
   -   ,       ?

----------


## 2007

**,     .
       .    ,     .  :Smilie:  (       )

----------

> **,     .
>        .    ,     .  (       )


         -   ,  ,    ?
    -      .      ,   -   ,

----------


## CURRY

,     ...        , ,    - ...     ...  ,   ,   ,    ...  ,   !!! ,  ,   .  .     !!!!

----------


## CURRY

l, ,   )      , 2-3.

----------


## LuckyBuh

.     -  . :Wow:

----------


## CURRY

?     ???     ,      ...    )        .     !!!!

----------


## .

*CURRY*,          ,   .         -      :Wink:

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ?     ???     ,      ...    )        .     !!!!


  , ,     !         !?  ,    - ,            "    ...1, 2...  ", ,     ,   ""  . 
 " ,  ,   .  ." -      ,   . 
    ,  ,     "  ".  :Wink:

----------


## CURRY

....       .... )))  LuckyBuh -   ...,    ...    ,    ,    ...   ,    ...     ...      ,        ,     !!!

----------


## LuckyBuh

CURRY,     "",      :Big Grin:  -         ,      ?!         ,  , ,   . 
    Sahamina    ,     ...

----------


## CURRY

))    ,    ...

----------


## OlgaK

> 


      ?  ?   ?  ? :Wink:

----------

> ?  ?   ?  ?


     6
   1     :Smilie:

----------


## JIuc

,           3        ???

----------


## jul-2000

> ???


  ?  ,  ?      -     ,     /  ,    .

----------

_ =  * 3/19 - /29.4 * 3 =  * 5.6%

----------

,         -   ,      .

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=420657

----------


## agafein

.      ,            ,     ?       ,   "    ".     .  :Smilie:

----------


## DemonNSK

,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Dinchik

.

----------


## Andyko

*Dinchik*,

----------


## Dinchik

:Embarrassment:

----------

,      ...   ,       ,    ...           ,    ,  ,   ?     ,    .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

> ,


 ?     ,     (  :Wink: ), ,  ,    -    ,     ,      , ..  - .

----------

> ,    .


           ?

----------

,     ...

----------

,     ,           ,    ((((

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ((((


   , ,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


    .      -  "50000 ".            .     , .           .

----------

.   ,         ?         ,       ...   ?

----------


## Andyko

** , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=509036

----------

!
  ,    .               !    !   ,           ,    !     !     ( ....)   ,    ...   !    2014 .  .        -      ,     ,     ,    ...     1 7.7        ( 12),       ....   ,     ...  1   ,     ,     ... ...   ,     ,  ,    ! 
            ,     ...

----------

** ,   ..

----------

** ,  ,   ,        ,      ,  ,   25- (  )  :    - ,   .   ,     ,    .       .

     (   /  ;      /,   ;   ,      ),      .     ( ,  -  !)  2003 .

      :    ,    .               ,           -   ,  .       -    - .   -   -     - ,     ...     -            . .   ,     ,    - ,      . ,   .      .     -  .

----------

> .     -  .


  -     ,..

----------

> -     ,..


   -  "",  - .        ,        3-  2-  "  ",       ,     - , ,   -    -   ()     ...      -       .

----------

